# Two Motor Floating Lantern Prop



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Had an idea for a floating lantern prop but have no trees or structures to use to mount the mechanism. So after thinking about how to achieve the effect for a few months, here’s what I came up with. 

https://youtu.be/Ns3YbiBlRH0

I’ll be swapping out the monofilament fishing line with black braid fishing line, which is stronger and much harder to see in low lighting. Enjoy!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

That's pretty cool, I'd like to see it at night with the black line.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

I posted a quick video to my instagram the other night (@vanoakscemetery) if you want to see. It's still using the monofilament fishing line, but even that does an alright job disappearing in the darkness.

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bw8fLhvF-mN/?utm_source=ig_web_button_native_share


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

Well done, what a really cool effect!! I would have gone insane figuring that out ha ha!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Dminor said:


> I posted a quick video to my instagram the other night (@vanoakscemetery) if you want to see. It's still using the monofilament fishing line, but even that does an alright job disappearing in the darkness.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bw8fLhvF-mN/?utm_source=ig_web_button_native_share


Very nicely done! I've always loved the McLaurin floating lantern. It's a great effect. Yours is much more compact though, and seems less unwieldy.


----------

